# Bequiet Sraight Power 680Watt defekt?



## TactX (25. September 2012)

Hallo, ich habe am 17.03.2012 bei Alternate obengenanntes Netzteil gekauft.
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich den Rechner vom Netz nehme, sprich über Nacht den Strom an einer Schalterleiste abschalte und die Leiste morgens wieder anschalte, fliegt oftmals die Sicherung raus.
Mit einer anderen Leiste bleibt das Problem bestehen, mit meinem alten bequiet Dark Power 530 Watt passiert das nicht, weshalb ich einen defekt im Netzteil vermute.
Können Sie helfen bzw. was soll ich tun?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Roland Müller


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. September 2012)

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem mit einem Corsair HX750W, allerdings fliegt die Sicherung vielleicht alle 20-30 Einschaltvorgänge mal raus, sonst gehts problemlos. Das Phänomen ist bereits seit mehreren Jahren da, anscheinend gibts da also keinen direkten Defekt am Netzteil (denn sonst läufts wie gesagt wunderbar), vielleicht ist der Einschaltstrom bei großen Netzteilen (und entsprechend großen Kondensatoren darin) einfach stellenweise zu hoch für die kleinen Haussicherungen - das ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir.

Würde mich ebenfalls freuen wenn da jemand ne genaue Erklärung hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2012)

Hängt da zuviel an der Steckdose? Vielleicht mal den Rechner vom Rest abkoppeln ( ohne Monitor und Co ). Hatte so etwas bei meiner Schwester auch mal, erst nachdem ich den Monitor aus dem Stromkreis rausnahm bzw nachträglich einschaltete löste sich das Problem in Luft auf ( vorher ca 300W OEM danach 450W Marke ). Normalerweise übernehmen die Elkos den Puffer beim einschalten ( Anlaufspannung )


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. September 2012)

Das mit dem "zu viel" hab ich bereits versucht - das Phänomen tritt auch auf, wenn an der 16A Sicherung die rausfliegt außer dem PC-Netzteil absolut nichts anliegt - es ist also definitiv ein Netzteilproblem.
Es tritt auch nicht häufiger oder seltener auf, wenn die Restgeräte (Bildschirm, Vollvertärker, Drucker, Modem, Lämpchen) ebenfalls an der Steckerleiste hängen (natürlich ausgeschaltet).

Alleine von der Stromstärke her (im laufenden Betrieb) sollte es auch keinerlei Probleme geben, mehr als 3A hat die Leitung noch nie gesehen. Dennoch ist es bisher 1x passiert, dass die Sicherung während des laufenden Betriebes flog... und da lag nicht mal sonderlich Last an (da warn vielleicht 500mA inner Leitung.


----------



## TactX (25. September 2012)

Also ich habe mal mit Alternate telefoniert, und die sagten, ich sollte das Netzteil lieber reklammieren, da Schäden an der Hardware, durch eine Fehlfunktion nicht auszuschliessen sind.
Würde mich ärgern, wenn wegen des NT meine restlich Hardware gegrillt wird.
Außerdem hat Bequiet ja den vor Ort-Austausch Service, da muß ich nix verschicken oder hin und her fahren.


----------



## mülla1 (25. September 2012)

Diese schaltnetzteile hauen dir zuweil ganz schön ekelige spannugsspitzen zurück ins Netz wenn sie nicht gescheit entkoppelt sind. Wenn dann noch andere Netzteile oder Geräte mit an der gleichen Leitung hängen kann sich das ganze böse aufschaukeln. 
Ich würde das Netzteile mal.reklamieren ... bei der Qualität dürfte das eigentlich nicht passieren... und bevor noch mehr Sachen im Rechner schaden nehmen ...


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der Beschreibung nach ist davon auszugehen, dass die Sicherung aufgrund hoher Anlaufspannungen/Einschaltströme der an der Steckerleiste befindlichen Geräte ausgelöst wird. Bei der Verwendung einer günstigen Standard-Steckerleiste könnte der Abreißfunke die Situation noch verstärken. 
Bitte beachtet, dass höherwattige Markengeräte über größere Primärkondensatoren verfügen, dies hat zur Folge, dass es auch zu höheren Einschaltströmen kommt. Würde man auf die größeren Kondensatoren verzichten, könnte es bei Spannungsschwankungen zu Ausfällen kommen.

Einen Defekt am Netzteil würde ich aufgrund der beschriebenen Symptomatik vorerst ausschließen. 

Und zum Schluss: Bitte auf keinen Fall selbstständig die Sicherungen im Automaten gegen stärkere oder trägere Sicherungen austauschen. Dies darf nur durch einen zugelassenen Elektriker geschehen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## TactX (26. September 2012)

@ Marco von bequiet

Deine Antwort hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter, denn vor dem Straight Power hatte ich das besagte Dark Power mit 530 Watt, das hatte ich gegen ein Corsair AX 750 Watt getauscht, das mir aber zu laut war.
Ich hatte schon viele Netzteil, aber noch nie dieses Problem, der Support von Alternate sagte mir, das dieses Problem schon öfters aufgetreten sei und es sich vermutlich um ein defektes Netzteil handelt.
Wenn ich das NT jetzt verbaut lasse und es zu Schäden an der restlichen Hardware kommt, wer haftet dann dafür?
Die Schalterleiste wurde bereits getauscht, ohne das Problem zu lösen.

Gruß

Roland


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. September 2012)

Hallo TactX,

im Grunde hatte ich gedacht dir das verständlich erklärt zu haben. 

Zuerst kann ich dich beruhigen. Die Aussage, dass deine Hardware Schaden nimmt ist falsch. Technisch ist das nahezu ausgeschlossen, da dein Netzteil über sämtlich Schutzschaltungen (s. Handbuch) verfügt. Sollte eine dieser Schutzschaltungen fehlerhaft sein, würde dein Netzteil keinen 'Mucks' machen.

Es liegt auch nicht unbedingt an der Steckerleiste, sondern an den entladenen Kondensatoren. 

Wenn du das NT über Nacht, oder für längere Zeit vom Strom trennst, entladen sich die Kondensatoren. Gibst du jetzt wieder Strom auf die entladenen Kondensatoren, müssen diese logischer Weise in sehr kurzer Zeit wieder geladen werden, damit der Rechner anspringt. Das kann dann, im ungünstigen Fall, zu sehr hohen Lasten kommen, welche die Sicherung auslösen lassen. Werden mehrere Geräte zugleich eingeschaltet, verstärkt sich dieser Effekt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir die Thematik etwas deutlicher machen, sollte das nicht so sein, so kann ich dir nur nach anbieten uns dein Netzteil zur Durchsicht einsendest.

Die Versandkosten von dir zu uns müsstest du tragen. Durchsicht und das Rückporto bleiben für dich in jedem Fall kostenlos.

Bitte beantrage im Vorwege eine RMA - Nummer.

Gruß

Marco


----------

